# Kalis Ilustrisimo in AZ



## Black Grass (Mar 9, 2004)

Just as reminder of John Jacobo's seminar in AZ

He will be covering the Combat Principles Of DeCuerdas. Principles Of DeCuerdas will take your faking and countering to a higher level. If you want to increase your fighting ability (and not just be a drill "master") this is the seminar for you.

What to bring? Training Sword/Sticks & Goggles. 

Date: Saturday, April 3rd
Time: 10:00-3:00 
Cost: Pre-Reg. - $65.00 Door - $75.00 
**Must pre-register by NO LATER than March 13th** 

Place: Ultimate Tae Kwon Do & Premier Athletics
3049 E. Mckellips Rd., Suite 1
Mesa, AZ 85213

To register contact Master George Bell at (480) 830-1870 or e-mail ultimatetkd@cox.net


Vince Bollozos
aka Black Grass


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Mar 10, 2004)

To the Top for John Jacobo!!! A true class act and talent, if you are in the area don't miss this seminar!


----------

